# house landcape is against brick



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you did put in a window well type of thing, I think you would need to cover it. You don't want rain (or snow) building up in there - without there being any drain at the bottom of the window-well.

What about installing some landscape bricks? You could build those up in front to hold the soil material away from your house's bricks.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A picture would help
Any way to install a drainage pipe to allow moisture to drain away ?


----------



## chillz911 (Aug 25, 2010)

*pics*


----------



## chillz911 (Aug 25, 2010)

i do believe i could put a french drain in there once i dig deep enough.

as you can tell by the pic the soil is high up against the brick.

i was going to do a sloped ditch 4 feet away from the house sloping east of the house but since it is so high up i cant see this being possible......


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree with the French drain idea. Here are a few links with some tips. We had ours done by a company, but it depends on your skill level:

http://www.oldhouseweb.com/how-to-advice/fixing-a-chronically-wet-basement.shtml
http://www.easydigging.com/Drainage/installation_french_drain.html


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

what about building like a little concrete pad/pathway around teh house?


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

In my experience, the biggest problem is that the damp brick many be rotting out the band joist, floor joists and other wood structural members behind the wall. This can happen very quickly (a year or less), BTW.


----------

